# Firewall is screwing my stuff up. (nForce)



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

I recently reinstalled windows, so had to dl my display drivers, the current ver comes with a nForce firewall which I cannot find out how to disable, can anyone help?


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

what kind of drivers did you install that had a firewall attached to the program?


----------



## sanon (Apr 30, 2006)

I really can't remember, but I'm pretty sure it was a display driver that installed the nForce firewall (I was in a hurry to get all my programs back)

If it was anything it was most likely this.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21_whql.html

And I know that it has to be some kinda firewall that is doing all this, my bittorrent is going slower (and tell me specifically to disable my nForce firewall) and my games won't update themselves manually like they normally do.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, check your startup programs using CCleaner tools-->startup.

after you do that try to list them here. you probably have something strange running at startup. also, is windows firewall running and have you opened ports for torrents?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall the nForce firewall, it's a troublesome component.


----------



## jmflow (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. I've been looking for an answer for several days and hear the same suggestion, just uninstall it. There are a lot of people having this problem and I haven't seen a solution yet. It involves the Nvidia Active Armour Firewall. Don't know if it came with my Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo or my EVGA 7950GTKO graphics card. Since I did a Vista upgrade, it won't let me remove it so I can run the Windows Firewall. Some programs (most recently Medal of Honor Airborne) require that any third party firewall be unenabled and the Windows firewall/ICS service enabled to install the program. Trouble is it's only clue to existence is in the Security Center window. My kudos to anyone who can figure this one out. Good luck.ray:


----------



## c3r3br4l (Jan 29, 2008)

As far as the Windows firewall/ICIS goes(and im assuming your other issue), this can all be stopped in services. 
Start> Control panel> administrative tools> services

simply find your desired service(i know windows firewall is in there for sure), open the service, and change its setting from automatic to disabled. 
then click stop to end the service and click ok. 

this should solve your problem.


----------



## jmflow (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you. Tried that remedy earlier and it didn't work. Have had a variety of problems with different things not working properly since I did the Vista "upgrade", including internet explorer. Decided to just reinstall Vista with a "clean" install this time. Everything that didn't work before, now works.


----------

